# The Newsletter is out



## Marty (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is your free copy everyone

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/2014_JANUARY_NEWSLETTER.32100518.pdf


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2014)

I wanted to comment on the newsletter. Love the way all the horses are presented and the heart-appeal commentary! Very well done.


----------



## Marty (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 27, 2014)

Love your Newsletter Marty! great job.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 27, 2014)

I enjoyed the newsletter as well. I particularly liked the little vignettes for each adoptee. Made me start rethinking some of my plans for 2014.


----------

